
Encryption doesn't stop the FBI - ZainRiz
https://theintercept.com/2015/09/28/hacking/
======
pearlsteinj
I think this title is a little misleading. The article says nothing about the
FBI's ability to beat encryption, just that they have more success with
keyloggers and backdoors than they're willing to admit. Encryption used
correctly is still able to "stop the FBI".

------
AdmiralAsshat
Title is rather clickbaity, and the article itself has little to do with
encryption so much as going _around_ encryption.

In short, it can be summarized with the following XKCD:
[https://xkcd.com/538/](https://xkcd.com/538/)

